# Fujitora vs. Jack (Recent Chapter)



## NUMBA1TROLL (Feb 29, 2016)

Alright boys, what the hell do you think happened between these two?

I hope Oda does this well because what happened between Fujitora and Jack could seriously upset the delicate power dynamic between Yonkos, Admirals, and FM's.

As we know from last chapter, Jack didn't die, but he was a bit roughed up.

Those bandages seems to tell me that the fight was a bit more than a skirmish.

This begs the question of Jack was solely on the receiving end of the battle, or if Fujitora ended up hurting just as bad as Jack did.

What do you think happened to Fujitora? Did Jack manage to rescue Doflamingo?

God forbid Jack manages to save Doflamingo AND fought Fujitora (and Sengoku) toe to toe, while dishing out an equivalent amount of injuries to the admirals. (I can honestly see Oda do this to hype up Jack & Kaido.)

Kaido'd be taking on all three admirals by himself if Jack can give Fujitora & Co. a fair fight on his own.


----------



## zoro (Feb 29, 2016)

I do think he got Doffy back but the fight can't have been anything but terribly one-sided. The Fuji/Sengoku tag-team can literally defeat anyone in the world


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 29, 2016)

Jack is as strong as Fujitora


----------



## giantbiceps (Feb 29, 2016)

Jack is as strong as Fujitora


----------



## Tenma (Feb 29, 2016)

Looked like Fuji murked his ass tbh


----------



## charles101 (Feb 29, 2016)

It wasn't Jack vs Fuji, but Jack vs Fuji, Sengoku and Tsuru .-.

He's alive because of PIS.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 29, 2016)

He's alive because he is an admiral by himself


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 29, 2016)

He wasn't even that greatly covered by bandages. Seemed to me that the wounds were superficials or at least not that deep. Makes you really wonder how he managed this. As for whether or not he rescued Doffy, i guess time will time especially since i think Doffy still has a role to play(with the mysterious national treasure)


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Feb 29, 2016)

Neither the Admirals or Jack could go all out, they were at sea remember? 
All i could see that happened is Jack ambushed the first ship, destroyed it,  Fujitora founds out what's good and he sinks one or two of Jack's ships and escapes.


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 29, 2016)

If he rescued Doffy by raw power he is yonko level

We will see what happened in some flash


----------



## Nekochako (Feb 29, 2016)

I don?t think he he managed to rescue Doflamingo but i guess he gave them a pretty though fight but Fuji/Sengoku still had the adventage and when things were starting to go really bad Jack found a way to escape from them.


----------



## charles101 (Feb 29, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Neither the Admirals or Jack could go all out, they were at sea remember?
> All i could see that happened is Jack ambushed the first ship, destroyed it,  Fujitora founds out what's good and he sinks one or two of Jack's ships and escapes.



Yeah, but Fujitora can manipulate gravity and Jack can transform into a mammoth. First one is way more useful, if ships has been destroyed.


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 29, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Neither the Admirals or Jack could go all out, they were at sea remember?
> All i could see that happened is Jack ambushed the first ship, destroyed it,  Fujitora founds out what's good and he sinks one or two of Jack's ships and escapes.


Can you really ambush someone with Fujitora's level of observation? Especially since we're talking about an escort team here, so they should always be in alert? I find it highly unlikely. Not to mention Jack actually destroyed 2 of the ships here and it seems that Jack's main ship was a little damaged, so there was probably a sea battle beforehand


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 29, 2016)

Vergo-San said:


> I don?t think he he managed to rescue Doflamingo but i guess he gave them a pretty though fight but Fuji/Sengoku still had the adventage and when things were starting to go really bad Jack found a way to escape from them.



I agree

Only Kaido has a chance in beating Fuji/Sengoku/Tsuru combined


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 29, 2016)

both fuji and sengoku kicked his ass.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 29, 2016)

> Jack destroys the first ship
> Fuji finds out and confronts Jack, even fight with Jack having a slight edge cuz Jack is pissed as fuck
> Jack destroys the second ship Fuji was on 
> Fuji is forced to land on Senjoku's ship
> Jack arrives and the Admiral duo wreck him
> In the background, Jack's followers kidnap Doffy
> Jack and co retreat
> Fuji starts shitting his pants over another failure so he concocts lies about Jack being dead

Jack's success.


----------



## charles101 (Feb 29, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> > Jack destroys the first ship
> > Fuji finds out and confronts Jack, even fight with Jack having a slight edge cuz Jack is pissed as fuck
> > Jack destroys the second ship Fuji was on
> > Fuji is forced to land on Senjoku's ship
> ...



And Tsuru does what? Beauty nap? She's next to Doffy.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 29, 2016)

charles101 said:


> And Tsuru does what? Beauty nap? She's next to Doffy.



She can't really do much, she's way past her prime. Ever older than Garp.


----------



## Amol (Feb 29, 2016)

Issho high diffs him.
Issho/Sengoku/Tsuru stomps him.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Feb 29, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> She can't really do much, she's way past her prime. Ever older than Garp.



I thought they were the same age? 

She, Bastille and Maynard should be enough to defeat the fodder though, if no other calamities were on board.

edit: Fujitora alone would have to go all out to defeat Jack. How well he fares depends on Jack's actual rank. His power ranges from Jozu/Doffy level to Marco level. Difficulty level ranges therefore from mid to very high/extreme.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 29, 2016)

Jack is overhyped here


----------



## Gohara (Feb 29, 2016)

Jack isn't all that battle worn, but:

Option 1 seems unlikely with Sengoku and Fujitora on board.  Sengoku is very close to Tsuru, so he would go all out to protect her.  I'm not sure that Jack can defeat Current Sengoku, and even if he can it's not like Fujitora is just going to stand there and watch.

Option 2 isn't likely to be exactly what happened.  It's not like Sengoku would just stand there and watch.  If it were a one on one fight Jack fighting on par with and/or defeating Fujitora wouldn't be unreasonable, but doing so while also fighting Sengoku seems unlikely.

Option 3 is the opposite of Option 2.  Even as powerful as Sengoku and Fujitora combined are, I doubt that they would defeat Jack with no to low difficulty.

Option 4 is plausible but we have no way of knowing if Jack was able to fight off Sengoku and Fujitora enough to free Doflamingo.

Option 5 is possible, but I doubt it unless Jack is only the 4th most powerful Beast Commander.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 29, 2016)

Wow

Jack is grossly overrated here, shaking my head at all of you in disdain.



Pocalypse said:


> > Fuji finds out and confronts Jack, even fight with Jack having a slight edge cuz Jack is pissed as fuck


----------



## hokageyonkou (Feb 29, 2016)

Fujitora extreme difficulty.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Feb 29, 2016)

Fujitora throws him and his ships around while enjoying Ramen.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 29, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Jack is overhyped here



says the zoro and mihawk fan


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 29, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> says the zoro and mihawk fan



I dont see why those two things are  mutually exclusive


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 29, 2016)

I think the key difference between HMM's disgusting neg worthy wanking of Mihawk/Zoro and the recent trend of Jack hyping is that HMM is (I hope) fully aware of the ridiculousness of his statements.

He seems like a reasonably intelligent poster, thus my assumption

Other posters like rext1 however buy into their own delusions


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 29, 2016)

I think you really out-do me with your Garp wank though 

thanks to you posters like goldace actually believe Garp is "multi planet buster levels"


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 29, 2016)

that's through their own volition and just a product of my influence here

I seldom [if ever] make those sorts of posts and when I do they are always delivered facetiously


----------



## fyhb (Mar 1, 2016)

Furinji Saiga said:


> Fujitora throws him and his ships around while enjoying Ramen.



This. 

God some of you guys are low energy idiots around here. 

Turning into a heavy Woolly Mammoth on board a SHIP (great idea you fucking morons) vs being able to casually lift up gigantic ships and fling them about. Gee ...... I wonder which ability is more useful in a SEA BATTLE. 


This is what most likely happened:

1) Jack approaches convey

2) Jack's crew attacks and sinks one ship (not having Doflamingo or Fuji/Tsuru/Sengoku) on, using the element of surprise.

3) Fuji comes out and sees what's going on.

4) He launches meteors & debris at Jack's ship and manipulates gravity to launch waves and create whirlpools around at Jack's ship.

5) Jack's crew suffer injuries as a result of the bombardment (nothing life threatening). 

6) Jack who's now SWEATING LIKE A DOG, realises that he's outmatched here and decides to flee.

7) Fujitora, not being a ruthless individual and being more concerned with fulfilling his mission (ensuring that Doflamingo gets taken to Impel Down/Marine HQ) and in line with his character, not unnecessarily risk the lives of his men, decides to let Jack escape.


----------



## Beast (Mar 1, 2016)

lol said:


> Other posters like *rext1* however buy into their own delusions



Blame all the previous MF users.


----------



## Lord Stark (Mar 1, 2016)

Probably similar to Garp and Sengoku vs. Shiki, except Jack managed to survive because his crew probably saved his ass.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 1, 2016)

Kaiser said:


> He wasn't even that greatly covered by bandages. Seemed to me that the wounds were superficials or at least not that deep. Makes you really wonder how he managed this. As for whether or not he rescued Doffy, i guess time will time especially since i think Doffy still has a role to play(with the mysterious national treasure)





Nekomamushi and that Dog cunt's severed arm and leg were covered in bandages

guess they were superficial or at least not deep


----------



## Biased as Fuck (Mar 5, 2016)

guys it's obvious that he diidn't rescue Doffy but he did allow Doffy to escape or rather in the chaos Doffy managed to escape...


----------



## zoro (Mar 5, 2016)

Maynard the Pursuer said:


> 6) Jack who's now SWEATING LIKE A DOG, realises that he's outmatched here and decides to flee.



Not happening in a hundred years

Have you seen the guy? He could face the marines by himself and still have his killer stare on


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 5, 2016)

Biased as Fuck said:


> guys it's obvious that he diidn't rescue Doffy but he did allow Doffy to escape or rather in the chaos Doffy managed to escape...


How do you know? Oda has yet to expand on the entire thing and why exactly did marines lie he was dead


----------



## Arkash (Mar 5, 2016)

Fujitora mid high diff.


----------

